# Cleary Meerkat Build



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

I've just ordered a new Cleary Meerkat for my 8 year old son. It was the first red one they had available, which is exactly the color my son was hoping for. I bought it with the plan to build it up a bit. I went with this over a spawn cycles shojo, because steel is real! So far this is what I have on the list... I'll update when everything is in and installed.

Cleary Meerkat 24" Red - $645
RST First 24" air fork - $165.05
XT m8000 11 speed Shifter - $42.37
XT M8000 11 Speed Cassette 11-42 and chain - $89.56
XT M8000 11 Speed Derailleur - $66.01
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.1 - $62
Trail craft Bicycles 152.5mm cranks - $80
Wolf tooth 30t chainring - $61
Wolf tooth red chainring bolts - $20
Wellgo KC008 Pedals - $28
ESI Racers edge grips (30mm) - $15.75

Total - too much, he better appreciate that I love bikes!

Depending on how competitive he wants to get, I may upgrade the wheel set to a custom stans crest with circus monkey hubs.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

The bike came in today, and it looks even better in person. Should be getting all the upgrades throughout the week, and hope to have everything by next weekend.


----------



## hobiesmith (Mar 1, 2008)

well that there is a sexy bike


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice bike! That thing looks pretty awesome even stock. It would be a tough decision to spend that much in one pop on upgrades though, especially with a starting point like that. What's making you go this route rather than going with something like a Commencal supreme 24 or Kona stinky 24 full sus? Seems like it would only be a couple hundred more at that point for a full sus, considering shipping added to those prices. As you said this is on the list, I assume it's still in the planning stages?


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

I enjoy building and customizing bikes. I've built my bikes from frame only. I ended up choosing the cleary because of the steel frame. I didn't want to start him out on a full suspension because I want him to learn how to handle his bike first rather than mowing through everything. I was very close to ordering a Kona Fluid 4.2. The cleary is also fairly light. It came in at 22lbs stock. I'm hoping once I get everything on there it will be back to about 22lbs since everything but the fork should be lighter. If I ended up getting the wheels I'd expect to be about 21 or less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

That makes sense, probably better to learn on the hard tail. Would probably add at least 6lbs+ with suspension too. I've been eying those full suss for a while, just didn't have the cash or boss's approval for that much in one shot. I did the upgrade route too, just a low budget version compared to this. Nice build man, look forward to completed pics.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Luckily my wife rides too, so there wasn't much convincing needed! I took him out for his first ride today. We went about 10 miles, which is the furthest hes gone so far. Plus he played at the pump track at the trail for a while after that. He was definitely faster and needed less rest on this over his old 20" specialized hardrock. He said the bike feels lighter, and is easier to handle. The one complaint he had was his hands were numb near the end, lots of rocks on the trails in AZ. I think the suspension fork will fix that once we get it.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice, that looks like a blast. My little guy is going to be moving into a 24 soon, and as much as I'd prefer he take his big brothers, he'll probably want his own. An RST or new suntour and that bike is good to go!


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

That looks awesome! Will be even better when you are finished the upgrades. I like that frame!

Erock, I'm using my older sons old 24" bike for my younger son. I had the frame powdercoated a different colour of his choice, and he was happy with that. Actually, it will be much nicer than it was when the older one had it because all the parts are getting replaced.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

stew325 said:


> That looks awesome! Will be even better when you are finished the upgrades. I like that frame!
> 
> Erock, I'm using my older sons old 24" bike for my younger son. I had the frame powdercoated a different colour of his choice, and he was happy with that. Actually, it will be much nicer than it was when the older one had it because all the parts are getting replaced.


You know, that's an awesome idea. i hadn't considered powder coating. That would satisfy his "green machine" lust and not break my bank account in the process.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Few parts started coming in. Got the cranks from trail craft and the wolf tooth chainring. 
I took the weights of the cranks with the chain rings that came in and the wolf tooth. I'll weigh the stock cranks once I install everything, which won't be till the drivetrain comes in. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice! I just ordered the trailcraft cranks too. I went with their chainring in 1x, but seeing that makes me wish I had considered the wolf. I also have those wellgo pedals on both my son's bikes, one season and so far so good.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought I might as well get the 2x chain rings with it for the same price. Glad to hear on the pedals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Fastblack said:


> I thought I might as well get the 2x chain rings with it for the same price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that was the smart way to do it. The chainring bolts would have been a nice touch on his bike too.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Erock503 said:


> You know, that's an awesome idea. i hadn't considered powder coating. That would satisfy his "green machine" lust and not break my bank account in the process.


Green is good!


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Spectre said:


> Green is good!
> 
> View attachment 1047593


He see's that and it's over for considering his brothers bike.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Progress!
Most everything has come in. I let my son ride the fork before I changed out anything else and he was laughing he was so excited with the change. He was enjoying going off curbs and feeling how soft it was. 
Here is a quick couple pictures for now.


----------



## pott0120 (May 10, 2016)

I am looking to get my son a Cleary bike in the next couple of weeks. Your build has me very interested in upgrades. Did you weigh the stock cranks when you removed them? Any luck making the stock rims tubeless? I am still learning but I thought the Cleary came with a 10 speed hub. Did you buy a different hub to put the 11 speed cassette on?


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not sure I would set up the stock rims tubeless as they don't have a bead seat to help lock in the bead. The freehub will accomodate a Shimano 10 speed or 11 speed cassette as 9 speed, 10 speed and 11 speed all have the same spacing. If you're interested, I'm looking into stocking Cleary Meerkat frames as a starting point for custom builds.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Fastblack said:


> I enjoy building and customizing bikes. I've built my bikes from frame only. I ended up choosing the cleary because of the steel frame. I didn't want to start him out on a full suspension because I want him to learn how to handle his bike first rather than mowing through everything. I was very close to ordering a Kona Fluid 4.2. The cleary is also fairly light. It came in at 22lbs stock. I'm hoping once I get everything on there it will be back to about 22lbs since everything but the fork should be lighter. If I ended up getting the wheels I'd expect to be about 21 or less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wondering why specifically choose a steel frame over aluminium alloy for a hardtail?


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Its more compliant, and absorbs the small vibrations, where with aluminum, you can feel everything. I own a steel frame hard tail, and can tell a big difference in aluminum frames... Steel is real as they say.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

pott0120 said:


> I am looking to get my son a Cleary bike in the next couple of weeks. Your build has me very interested in upgrades. Did you weigh the stock cranks when you removed them? Any luck making the stock rims tubeless? I am still learning but I thought the Cleary came with a 10 speed hub. Did you buy a different hub to put the 11 speed cassette on?


The stock cranks were 446g without bolts. I didn't try going tubeless on the stock rims yet, but with some gorilla tape, I've seen a lot of wheels seal up. And as Spectre said, the shimano 11-46 cassette is the same as 9/10 speed. If you go sram, then you would need a new driver for the 10 tooth cog.


----------



## pott0120 (May 10, 2016)

Fastblack said:


> The stock cranks were 446g without bolts. I didn't try going tubeless on the stock rims yet, but with some gorilla tape, I've seen a lot of wheels seal up. And as Spectre said, the shimano 11-46 cassette is the same as 9/10 speed. If you go sram, then you would need a new driver for the 10 tooth cog.


If I am understanding correctly were the Trailcraft cranks heavier at 536 grams compared to the Cleary stock cranks at 446 grams? Why switch to the Trailcraft if they are heavier?


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

The chainring now is a 30t, the 28 was too small with the 24" wheel size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

